# Please be safe [Hurricane Florence]



## linuxares (Sep 14, 2018)

Right now the hurricane is starting to hit the eastcoast of the US.
Please take shelter, don't do something stupid.

Listen to the authorities!

https://edition.cnn.com/2018/09/14/us/hurricane-florence-south-east-coast-wxc/index.html
https://www.nbcnews.com/news/weathe...fall-near-wilmington-category-1-storm-n909536


----------



## The Catboy (Sep 14, 2018)

Seriously stay safe, I've lived through hurricanes before and they aren't anything to fuck around with. Make sure you are ready with food, water, shelter, and have an emergency plan. Do not fuck around and be stupid, we on the Temp need you to live!


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 14, 2018)

linuxares said:


> Listen to the authorities!


NEVER!!!!

...

Wait.

Sorry: skip that. I'm totally out of the habit of believing a word from the US government. 


Seriously: stay safe, people.


----------



## Chary (Sep 14, 2018)

Lived through a hurricane that took out all my everything. 

Chances are anyone experiencing it currently isn't reading the thread here, but if things are really dire after the fact? Step 1, is head to any designated shelters. Chances are, most schools are deigned as rescue centers for a few days, if they can procure a key to open the building. From there, usually buses will take take you to a larger main shelter. Be sure to sign in there.

If you can handle a ton of people, stay about a night or two. The instant FEMA claims open, do them. Get a phone, borrow a phone, use a laptop, just fill out all that info, to make sure you have a chance at the government backing you up if you lost your home or car or anything. The sooner FEMA gets back to you, the sooner you can book a paid-for hotel to stay at while you look for a new place to go.


----------

